# South Bend Lathe Heavy 10 Value Question



## HMF (Nov 19, 2011)

*This question was asked in another forum and not really answered, so I thought we should ask it here.


**Heavy 10 Value?* What is this lathe worth? It is a Heavy 10 and comes with a 3 jaw chuck and is located in the northeast.


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd probably offer $300 - $400 for it.


----------

